# Injured pigeon



## Shannie-Poo (Nov 30, 2011)

I found a bird yesterday, on the side of the road. I scooped him up and brought him home because he was clearly in pain and flapping around. I have him in a shoe box (big shoe box for boots) with some food. I tried to see how he would do today and Im pretty sure that his foot is broken, its sticking out straight in front of him. His wings seem to be working fine and he flaps them but he doesnt go anywhere. Im not quite sure what to do. At all. Hes in the laundry room right now, but I do have 7 cats so Im not sure my house is the safest place for him. I cant afford to pay to have him looked at. Any suggestion would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Shannie-Poo (Nov 30, 2011)

I see I totally put this in the wrong spot. Sorry.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you please post a picture of the bird, and state your location so we can hopefully find a rehabber near you so you can pass the bird on to them.


----------



## Shannie-Poo (Nov 30, 2011)

iPod is charging then I will. Im not sure if its his foot now. He flaps his wings but his left wing seems to be a little off, hard to explain. he flaps it though, not sure if thats a good sign or not. Took him outside for a while today, he had some food and a little bit of water. he didnt really walk persay more like stumbled about, hes back in his cozy laundry basket with a cover on it. 

Im in Maine, Penobscot county. I couldnt find anyone around here local I could bring him too. But Im just a girl who saves flopping pigeons on the side of the road. Thats all. LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link for someone that may be near you.
http://www.mainebirding.net/rehab/


----------

